# **** POWDER COATS FOR JAN 06******



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

13/7 REV RED WAGON DISH AND HUB


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DARK BLUE 13 INCH


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

The dark blue look tight Keith, how much for the same color with spokes and dish shipped to 95687?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't you mean this YEAR :0  :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jan 5 2006, 01:33 AM~4552085
> *The dark blue look tight Keith, how much for the same color with spokes and dish shipped to 95687?? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ILL SEND YOU A PM


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 4 2006, 10:12 PM~4550968
> *13/7 REV  RED WAGON DISH AND  HUB
> *



How much for these rims w/o the Red Hub? shipped to 93312


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0la harbra gold plating with a clear powder coat over it,,,brings out the gold like 24k


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jan 6 2006, 08:38 PM~4564575
> *How much for these rims w/o the Red Hub? shipped to 93312
> *


ill pm you


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2006, 08:58 PM~4564674
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0la harbra  gold plating  with a  clear  powder coat over it,,,brings  out the gold like 24k
> *



i'm gonna get at you for the gold with the clear powder over it with a little candy powder in a few weeks playa


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 6 2006, 11:35 PM~4565612
> *i'm gonna get at you for the gold with the clear powder over it with a little candy powder in a few weeks playa
> *


you like that but these are really for show only


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

*FUR SHIZZEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ima need some black 14s after taxes


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2006, 11:53 PM~4565710
> *you  like  that  but these are  really  for show only
> *


thats what i do dog :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

did mine come back w/ these?


----------



## NativeRider (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey homeboy? How much for 20's lookin like these 13's but only red? Thanks dude!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 7 2006, 11:00 AM~4567418
> *did mine come back w/ these?
> *


YES BUT THEY HAVE TO BE CLEANED AND PUT TOGETHER...SO LIKE WEDSDAY THEY WILL SHIP...THE COLOR ISNT MUCH DIFF ....ABIT DARKER


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

You can color match right? I need 5 13x7s with full dish and spokes color matched to red everything else chrome, with tires. shipped to 55101.pm me when you get a chance


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 7 2006, 12:12 PM~4567719
> *You can color match right? I need 5 13x7s with full dish and spokes color matched to red everything else chrome, with tires. shipped to 55101.pm me when you get a chance
> *


YOU HAVE A COLORSAMPLE RIGTH??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 7 2006, 01:31 PM~4567816
> *YOU  HAVE  A COLORSAMPLE  RIGTH??
> *


I just pmed you, yes I have a sample


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 GOT YOU


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

you got 20x10 rev or 22x10 rev spokes?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

20/9 AND 22/9


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

do you go up to the 23/9 and 24/9?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 11 2006, 01:38 PM~4594847
> *do you go up to the 23/9 and 24/9?
> *


nope


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

damn, how much on your 22's, colored spokes, shipped to 52806?

Do you know anybody that does powder on 23's or 24's?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 11 2006, 08:00 PM~4597907
> *damn, how much on your 22's, colored spokes, shipped to 52806?
> 
> Do you know anybody that does powder on 23's or 24's?
> *


yes do 24 but the 23 are from player ..........22 yes


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

got your pm on those 24's...1500 shipped right?

Know were i can get a good deal on a set of tires? I think 24 are about 425 each


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jan 11 2006, 08:06 PM~4597964
> *got your pm on those 24's...1500 shipped right?
> 
> Know were i can get a good deal on a set of tires?  I think 24 are about 425 each
> *


sorry i dont fol with tires


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Have any pics of a set that are either or a dark blue candy looking dish and hub with chrome spokes,nipps, and spinner or some that are like a light blue or baby blue any kind of combo.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

not in stock


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

5... 14 x 6 black cherry spokes and hub.........???


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

keith you da man homie!!!!!  i cant wait thill this summer to stunt another set of rims from ya  and aye add me to ur friends list on myspace


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 11:30 AM~4602539
> *5... 14 x 6 black cherry spokes and hub.........???
> *


ill pm you


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 12 2006, 12:59 PM~4602291
> *not  in  stock
> *


WHATS THE COLOR ON THE LIP?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 12 2006, 05:01 PM~4605045
> *WHATS THE COLOR ON THE LIP?
> *


thats a rimmm cover for shippin


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 12 2006, 11:13 PM~4607198
> *thats  a  rimmm  cover  for  shippin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry bro thats good that those have them on it when they ship


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

how much 13x7 ship to 27406 wheels only ...


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

need a set of 22 black hub, black spokes ,black nipples shipped to 98366


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 15 2006, 06:28 AM~4624366
> *how much 13x7 ship to 27406  wheels only  ...
> *


got your paypal???pm me when u get a chance...thanks


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Need some exactly like these but in grey..................Post up the color.... :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2006, 12:09 PM~4649739
> *Need some exactly like these but in grey..................Post up the color.... :biggrin:
> *


these.....3 diff. colors


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm just trying to see if these two matched............ :0 What do you think? :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2006, 12:33 PM~4649943
> *I'm just trying to see if these two matched............ :0 What do you think?  :0
> *


nope but this does


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2006, 12:40 PM~4650011
> *nope
> *


What do you have that comes close to the body? It's kind of like greenish'/grey!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2006, 12:42 PM~4650025
> *What do you have that comes close to the body? It's kind of like greenish'/grey!!!
> *


youd have to get me a sample of the paint without it we could guess all day


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2006, 12:45 PM~4650050
> *youd  have  to  get  me  a sample  of the  paint  without  it  we  could  guess all  day
> *


K.........I'm going to try and get the color code and will get at you a little later :biggrin: Thanks........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2006, 12:48 PM~4650085
> *K.........I'm going to try and get the color code and will get at you a little later :biggrin: Thanks........
> *


a color code wouldnt work .....sorry i need a bolt or something with paint on it...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2006, 01:01 PM~4650185
> *a  color  code  wouldnt  work .....sorry    i  need  a  bolt  or  something  with  paint  on  it...
> *


K........Well just match them up as close as you can to the dark grey vinyl top as you can..........I well get you a better close up picture


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

The ones in your avatar are they brown with? Im looking for a candy rootbeer color. How much would it be for 5 - 14x6's chrome with gold nipples, gold hub, gold spinner, and rootbeer and gold spokes?


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

Oops. I forgot shipping. How much would it be shipped to 02368?..Peace


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

hey keith just finished these..they will be comin back to you some time this week. with some east coast twist!!!


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 19 2006, 09:13 AM~4657065
> *hey keith just finished these..they will be comin back to you some time this week. with some east coast twist!!!
> *


 thats hot!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

hey blackonblack64 did you paint those or powdercoat them?thanks peace


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 19 2006, 09:13 AM~4657065
> *hey keith just finished these..they will be comin back to you some time this week. with some east coast twist!!!
> *


please double bx these, and insur them


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jan 19 2006, 06:12 AM~4656496
> *The ones in your avatar are they brown with? Im looking for a candy rootbeer color. How much would it be for 5 - 14x6's chrome with gold nipples, gold hub, gold spinner, and rootbeer and gold spokes?
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HOW ABOUT SOME CHARRCOAL GRAY!!! TO GO ON THIS!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2006, 05:30 PM~4652630
> *K........Well just match them up as close as you can to the dark grey vinyl top as you can..........I well get you a better close up picture
> *


 :0 Charcoal Grey :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm just testing to see if they match........ :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2006, 12:47 PM~4658435
> *
> *


How much for these? :0 Shipped to 84405? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2006, 01:02 PM~4658580
> *
> *


Is it possible to post a close up picture of the charcoal grey ones like you just did the green ones? :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

how about center charcoal gray? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 19 2006, 01:07 PM~4658630
> *Is it possible to post a close up picture of the charcoal grey ones like you just did the green ones? :0
> *


no those where in stock....the wheels i just post blak candy is your best bet.....for your car


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2006, 01:47 PM~4658435
> *
> *


are these mine?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Need a price on these homie, 14x7 with tires shipped to 84041......


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 6 2006, 08:58 PM~4564674
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0la harbra  gold plating  with a  clear  powder coat over it,,,brings  out the gold like 24k
> *


is it much extra to have the clear powder coat over all chrome and gold parts to avoid rusting? and would they still tend to rust at the end of the nipple?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 20 2006, 03:34 PM~4668255
> *is it much extra to have the clear powder coat over all chrome and gold parts to avoid rusting?  and would they still tend to rust at the end of the nipple?
> *


oh yes the cost is the same if it was another color


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

so you pay the standard price of the rim, plus whatever the powder coat is on top... sounds like the extra bit of money would be worth the protection on chinas though... what do you think? is the protection good enough to justify it?


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

HEY KEITH ANY PICS OF MY RIMS YET? :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Jan 21 2006, 07:27 AM~4672614
> *HEY KEITH ANY PICS OF MY RIMS YET? :biggrin:
> *


Or Mine? :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

id look out for your rims on tuesday or so... thats when mine are supposed to be done... and i ordered before xmas


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

do u have 18s 19s or 20s mocca brown metallic [attachmentid=434190][attachmentid=434190] but on a 66 impala with fawn guts


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

im mean my 66 is getting painted that color and i want the rims the exact color


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by inDaLab_@Jan 23 2006, 07:14 AM~4685632
> *im mean my 66 is getting painted that color and i want the rims the exact color
> *


id have to have a sample there no extact color for that,,,


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2006, 12:05 PM~4686718
> *id  have  to have  a  sample  there  no extact  color  for that,,,
> *


Homeboyz I need all white with chrome lip and chrome k/o 13x7 rev how much shipped 98404.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 23 2006, 11:32 AM~4686866
> *Homeboyz I need all white with chrome lip and chrome k/o 13x7 rev how much shipped 98404.
> *


ill pm you


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 19 2006, 12:24 PM~4658194
> *
> *


 yo homeboyz do you got any more in this color,if not can you make some and how much shipped to 85231


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

my bad was talking about the rootbeer 13's


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 4 2006, 11:12 PM~4550968
> *13/7 REV  RED WAGON DISH AND  HUB
> *











how much for these for just rims 5 with these chips


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2006, 11:05 AM~4686718
> *id  have  to have  a  sample  there  no extact  color  for that,,,
> *


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 23 2006, 11:05 AM~4686718
> *id  have  to have  a  sample  there  no extact  color  for that,,,
> *


let me see what u have


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=434585] these rims were in lowrider magazine about three or four months ago they were pictured with some black gucci rims .i want the black gucci rims but i cant find the pic do u have them in 18s -20s for 66 caprice i have a 66 impala also but im looking for mocca brown metallic rims for it .........if u dont where can i find them[attachmentid=434585]


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

oh yeah im in mississippi 39204


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

What is the combo here ? What's chrome, black etc.............

How much for 14x7 shipped to 98295

Also, how much to powder coat the whole thing in clear ?

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

a pm has been send


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Never got one.............


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

Nice


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 15 2006, 09:28 AM~4624366
> *how much 13x7 ship to 27406  wheels only  ...
> *


Shipped to 11101


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HzEmall_@Jan 23 2006, 11:43 PM~4691726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for thoes rims but black powdercoated shipped to area code 903 in texas?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 27 2006, 09:52 AM~4716390
> *How much for thoes rims but black powdercoated shipped to area code 903 in texas?
> *


the pms on its way,what size?


----------



## berniemac71 (Sep 29, 2005)

how much for 4 22x9 and 1 20x8 shiped to 63120 chrome :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by berniemac71_@Jan 27 2006, 06:00 PM~4719709
> *how much for 4 22x9 and 1 20x8 shiped to 63120 chrome :biggrin:
> *


HUMM IN STANDERS OR REV?? 22/8 THERE IS 22/9 BUT ILL HAVE TOO LOOK INTO FINDING YOU SOME ...WHATS YOUR ZIP..


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

Lookin for the Green wheel like in post #15 new to postin some of this stuff but want green lip green hub gold spokes and nipples and chrome dish to Iowa 52722 but std off set Thank for your time ps also want engraved dish and engraved dimond k/o gold size 13's


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

keith' internet is still out, so call


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont know much about wheels and all so i would like to know if u get a wheel powder coated its harder or easyer to get rust? and are wire wheels ok wheels to put on my car, i drive my car about 70 miles every day to go to school or are they to delicate and get damaged fast?


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

hey homeboyz how about some 22inch 180 spoke black hub,black spokes,and black nipples shipped to 98366 thanks


----------

